#  > THEATER FORUM FORA >  > THEATER FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Podium en evenementen techniek eindhoven

## CEN TR4

Ik kan op een er van der manier geen topic plaatsen in het lounge deel, daarom maar even hier:

Is de podium en evenementen techniek opleiding op mbo 4 niveau in eindhoven een beetje aan te raden? Ik kan er niet zo veel op internet over vinden. Ik zou er heel graag wat over willen horen van studenten of afgestudeerde die op deze opleiding zitten/hebben gezeten. Mijn Pa zegt dat de opleiding er niet zo goed uit komt, maar ik zou niet weten waar hij dat vandaan heeft.. 

Kan iemand mij de opleiding aanraden??

----------


## Energybase

ik heb zelf de opleiding als proefkonijn gevolgd en was dus de eerste lichting.

buiten het feit dat ze toen nog niet echt wisten wat er aan les gegeven moest worden is het opzich geen verkeerde school. de apparatuur waar je het mee moet leren is best wel in orde voor een school en er zijn toch wel wat leraren die wel weten waar ze over praten. enige nadeel is dat het gebouw grotendeels gevuld is met multimedia studenten.

als je iets in deze richting wil gaan doen kan ik het je zeker aanraden aangezien je toch wel afvalt als het je niet interesseert.

----------


## Stage-Q

goh kan ik over meepraten,

opleiding op het deltion te zwolle.

proefkonijnen 1e klas...

geen docent die wist waarin ie les moest geven... en toen is grotendeels van de leerlingen maar aan t werk gegaan, waar ze meer leerden dan op die opleiding.

zonde geld dus bij het deltion ( toen destijds )...

----------


## Dirk Wijnen

Ik zit op de Eindhovense School (1e jaars).
Tot nu toe is het nog allemaal goed bevallen, maar je leert het om te doen. We hebben ook voldoende praktijk uren en tevens werkt de opleiding met het nieuwste apparatuur. Ik zou zeggen kom zeker kijken naar de opendag en mischien komen we elkaar tegen.

Het zijn ook leraren die theater en AV ervaring hebben.

----------


## sparky

> Het zijn ook leraren die theater en AV ervaring hebben.



En dat maakt deze opleiding tot een van de betere? Dat zou best eng zijn...

----------


## AJB

Zoals bekend zijn landelijk een aantal opleidingen uit de grond gestampt, en allemaal met de bijbehorende problemen. Inmiddels kan ik uit ervaring zeggen dat een aantal opleidingen zich erg goed hebben neergezet. Media College Amsterdam, en de Eindhovense School zijn goed op weg, hebben kundige medewerkers, en zijn instaat om zinvolle ingeving te geven aan het idee van de opleiding. Uiteraard hangt het af van je eigen insteek, en vergeet niet dat het MBO-opleidingen zijn, verwacht niet een mega-niveau. Er zit een groot voordeel op praktijk gebied, en de stage-bedrijven zijn vaak erg goed. Door ervaring leert men: ga zelf lekker kijken.

----------


## Tom van Kameren

Beste cent r4,

Ik heb zelf de niveau-3 opleiding gedaan. De MBO-4 opleiding is vorig jaar gestart en zijn met het tweede jaar bezig. Wat voor studenten hier vandaan komen is nog maar afwachten. 

Mijn ervaring is dat deze school je een basis meegeeft waarmee je op stage kan. Maar dat vooral je eigen initiatief en motivatie je ergens kan brengen. Verwacht niet dat je na het eerste jaar een mixer of belichter bent. Met de JUISTE praktijkbegeleiding op je stage kun je een heel eind komen, en wat creativiteit wil ook wel helpen.

Kom eens kijken op de open dag, en vraag onze studenten en leraren wat de mogelijkheden zijn en of het past in jouw wensenpakket.

Mail me maar wanneer je nog meer vragen hebt!!

Grtz, Tom

----------


## showband

Wat voor lessen muziektheorie krijg je nu op dat soort opleidingen?

----------


## DJ_Compact

> Wat voor lessen muziektheorie krijg je nu op dat soort opleidingen?



Helemaal niets.........

----------


## AJB

Tenzij je een workshop van mij volgt (in Eindhoven ga ik 31 oktober de eerste doen), ik verwerk het altijd in workshops, aangezien het een van de belangrijkste ingredienten van onze business is.

----------


## Tom van Kameren

> Helemaal niets.........



Dj Compact. Je antwoord is zo kort door de bocht als de informatie die je in je profiel hebt staan. Weinig inhoudelijk.

Ik concludeer hieruit dat jij onlangs nog een opleiding aan De Eindhovense School hebt gevolgd. 

Een opleiding afkraken is niet moeilijk. Maar bedenk dat je in het eerste jaar (niveau 4 heeft een tweede theoriejaar) bagage meekrijgt naar je stages. Veel vmbo-leerlingen hebben weinig ervaring met theatertechniek, laat staan met muziektheorie. Elektriciteit, arbo-wetgeving, communicatieve vaardigheden... er zijn veel zaken die voor een MBO-student van groter belang zijn dan muziektheorie.

De Niveau-4 opleiding is twee jaar geleden van start gegaan en als in AJB's post is te lezen dat er wordt gezocht naar mensen uit de praktijk die deze nieuwe opleiding kunnen gaan ondersteunen bij het specialiseren van de studenten.

----------


## showband

Het maakt mij niet uit of er andere dingen belangrijk(er) zijn. Maar gezien de reclame op de site met mixende personen achter midas tafels vraag ik mij af of er ergens in de opleiding een stuk inzit waarbij leerlingen het verschil leren te horen tussen een trompet en een trombone. Het is heel moeilijk balans zetten als je niet gehoorsmatig twee electrische gitaren in de mix van elkaar kan onderscheiden. En dat is een kwestie van gerichte lessen.

Als de selectie van de leerlingen enigsinds de toondove mensen tegengehouden heeft.  :Wink:

----------


## Stoney3K

Hoe lang duurt de opleiding precies, en is het voor een elektro met wat ervaring zoals ik misschien mogelijk om zoiets in een verkort traject te doen? Ik hoef immers niet meer te leren hoeveen de stroom door een weerstandje is bij een bepaalde spanning, maar het omgaan met bepaalde apparatuur, wat het allemaal kan, bouwen, en eventueel wat rigging lijkt me juist ontzettend interessant. Bovendien staat het wel wat gunstiger op je CV.

Bedrijven geven overigens wel veel om hands-on ervaring. Als er zich een bepaald probleem voordoet leer je dat niet altijd in de klas, op het podium kom je weer heel andere situaties tegen.

DJ_Compact: Als jij de opleiding gedaan hebt, kun je wat inzicht geven in het vakkenpakket? Ik kan begrijpen dat ze het op MAVO-verlaters afstemmen, dus de meeste wiskunde en natuurkunde zal ik (als VWO en TU/e propedeuse diploma) al gehad hebben.

----------


## Tom van Kameren

> Maar gezien de reclame op de site met mixende personen achter midas tafels vraag ik mij af of er ergens in de opleiding een stuk inzit waarbij leerlingen het verschil leren te horen tussen een trompet en een trombone.



De topicstarter heeft het over de eindhovense school. Iedere school heeft een eigen invulling aan de opleiding gegeven en tevens aan hun promotie. Als je op de site van Eindhoven kijkt zie je bij de opleiding enkel een foto van een leerling met een spot...

Zoals eerder gezegd wordt de niveau-4 opleiding op dit moment in elkaar geschroeft, het vierde jaar hiervan is een specialisatie jaar, in de specialisatie geluid komt het bovengenoemde ongetwijfeld voorbij.

@ Stoney3K: Is het HBO voor jou niet geschikt?

----------


## Stoney3K

> @ Stoney3K: Is het HBO voor jou niet geschikt?



Als ik een voltijds opleiding zou willen wel. Maar dan ben ik weer 4 jaar full-time aan die opleiding kwijt, terwijl je goed kans hebt dat ik deze MBO opleiding in veel kortere tijd af kan ronden, en voor een bedrijf komt het toch aantrekkelijker over als je een opleiding in die richting gevolgd zou hebben.

Zelf ben ik meer iemand van de hands-on ervaring die je opdoet als je als kistensjouwer met zo'n bedrijf meedraait. Naarmate je hoger in de opleidingsniveaus gaat zitten (HBO, WO) wordt de connectie met het hands-on minder, de meeste WO-opleidingen sluiten zelfs totaal niet meer aan op het bedrijfsleven en zijn meer gericht op trainen van onderzoekers.

----------


## Ahmed Al Dayri

ik denk niet dat het mogelijk is om een mbo diploma te halen voor een verkorte traject te volgen. Dit omdat je een minimuum aantal uur op school moet zitten en op stage moet zijn geweest (staat vastgesteld!)

----------


## DJ_Compact

> Dj Compact. Je antwoord is zo kort door de bocht als de informatie die je in je profiel hebt staan. Weinig inhoudelijk.
> 
> Ik concludeer hieruit dat jij onlangs nog een opleiding aan De Eindhovense School hebt gevolgd. 
> 
> Een opleiding afkraken is niet moeilijk. Maar bedenk dat je in het eerste jaar (niveau 4 heeft een tweede theoriejaar) bagage meekrijgt naar je stages. Veel vmbo-leerlingen hebben weinig ervaring met theatertechniek, laat staan met muziektheorie. Elektriciteit, arbo-wetgeving, communicatieve vaardigheden... er zijn veel zaken die voor een MBO-student van groter belang zijn dan muziektheorie.
> 
> De Niveau-4 opleiding is twee jaar geleden van start gegaan en als in AJB's post is te lezen dat er wordt gezocht naar mensen uit de praktijk die deze nieuwe opleiding kunnen gaan ondersteunen bij het specialiseren van de studenten.



Beste Tom,

Een opleiding afkraken is niet zo moeilijk. Alleen geef ik gewoon antwoord op een vraag. Ik kan er wel een heel lulverhaal omheen maken, maar het komt er gewoon op neer dat er totaal niets aan muziektheorie gedaan word. Als je lichtman bent, moet je de muziek doorhebben, en dance is weer totaal anders dan jazz als voorbeeld. Een geluidsman moet weten hoe bijvoorbeeld hardrock in elkaar zit om de goede mix te maken, want dat is anders dan bluesmuziek. Dat zijn dingen waar naar mijn mening toch wel aandacht aan besteed mag worden. Het hoeft niet 5 uur in een week te zijn, maar af en toe daar aandacht voor kan geen kwaad mijn inziens. 

Hoevaak heb ik niet al stagiaires gezien die eigenlijk geen idee hebben wat voor een muziek een band speelt, of totaal niet voelen wanneer een break komt bij dancemuziek. Dat zijn dingen die aangeleerd moeten worden, en dat is iets waar een school aan mag meehelpen. Je kunt wel zeggen dat het maar op stage aangeleerd moet worden, maar dan kun je bij wijze van spreken de leerlingen meteen in het eerste jaar op stage laten gaan, want over alles kun je dat wel zeggen....

----------


## AJB

Muzikaal gevoel en gehoor moet je hebben, dat valt niet aan te leren. Het valt echter wel te ontwikkelen. Allereerst moet je liefhebbers hebben, en die passie is schijnbaar voor opleidingen moeilijk meetbaar. Als ik mensen een cursus moet geven, vraag van wat voor muziek ze houden, en het antwoord is "hardcore" wat moet ik dan nog? Op zo'n moment rest mij niets anders dan diep zuchten, een traantje wegpinken, en moedeloos op een stoel gaan zitten...

Natuurlijk moet er aandacht aan muziek besteed worden! Maar ook aan theatergeschiedenis, aan 3D ontwerp, aan dans, aan speltechniek, aan cameraregie, en aan nog 10000 onderwerpen die ik zo kan opratelen. De vraag is nu: wat kan ik als opleiding bieden, en ook nog binnen 4 jaar ? Dat zijn keuzes afwegingen etc. Dat is de worsteling voor de scholen.

Wat mij betreft is het grootste probleem de selectie van leerlingen... Er zijn veeeel ongeschikte mensen die toch inschrijven, en scholen mogen niet zomaar weigeren. Talentscouting is normaal in de voetbalwereld: waarom niet binnen onze scene ?

----------


## rinus bakker

> goh kan ik over meepraten,
> 
> opleiding op het deltion te zwolle.
> 
> zonde geld dus bij het deltion ( toen destijds )...



HH - een bekende naam.
Door een inkoper van die lesfabriek ben ik ooit (midden/eind 2005) benaderd om een keer één (1!) middag iets over rigging te komen vertellen.
Want ze wilden een 'goed stuk onderwijs' neerzetten, maar het mocht natuurlijk niet teveel kosten.
Ik heb de man uitgelegd dat ie geen idee had waar ie het over had. 

En vervolgens mijn kritiek op het falende Nederlandse onderwijs nog maar eens uiteengezet. Met inkopers, managers, inventariseerders, evalueerders en weet ik niet veel wat, die stuk voor stuk nooit voor een klas hebben gestaan, maar daarover wel allerlei oordelen kunnen vellen.

Leuk voor mij om dit eens op deze manier te horen (cq. lezen), 
al is het natuurlijk niet zo leuk voor de betreffende leerlingen.

Maar ja in het huidige onderwijs kan alles 
- de timmerman geeft electra en metaal, en
- de smid geeft rigging en autotechniek.
Als het allemaal maar in het rooster past en eerst en vooral niet te duur is.
Want het geld is broodnodig om al die schimmige randfiguren te kunnen betalen. 
En die zakkenwassers vangen vaak ook nog meer dan degene die het echte feitelijke verhaal moet (kunnen) houden!

Sinds de Mammoetwet van Cals (1966) is er een hele hoop naar de kloten geholpen, en maar verrotte weinig verbeterd.

----------


## Ruud_de_Koning

En AJB vergeet het IAB. Die toch al weer mooi met een tweede jaar Dagopleiding Theatertechniek gestart zijn. Waar je wel leert luisteren. Laat dat maar aan Erik en Frans over. Na een half jaartje mixen die jongens al lekker 32 spoortjes weg, en moeten over separatie, positie en klankkleur praten. 
Wie een paar centjes over heeft, en in één jaar alleen maar de harde kern van het vak wil leren, is naar mijn smaak daar het beste op z'n plek. Licht, geluid en toneeltechniek. Meer niet. Hands on, en met superfacilitieten. Wat zeg ik nou weer? O o o. Freud again.


(Ik word gek van die wenteltrap naar de artiestenfoyer)

----------


## ikweetvannix

Die Freud toch... eens met Ruud. Ik ben dan eerstejaars van eerdergenoemde dagopleiding IAB, en ik kan het iedereen, mits je er de centen voor hebt en er 110% voor gaat, aanraden.

(Wat betreft die wenteltrap, niet alleen de artiestenfoyer, maar ook de filterkamer... za-lig :S)

----------


## BS

> Als ik een voltijds opleiding zou willen wel. Maar dan ben ik weer 4 jaar full-time aan die opleiding kwijt, terwijl je goed kans hebt dat ik deze MBO opleiding in veel kortere tijd af kan ronden, en voor een bedrijf komt het toch aantrekkelijker over als je een opleiding in die richting gevolgd zou hebben.



Op het Mediacollege in Amsterdam is er een deeltijdopleiding (BBL) op MBO 3 niveau. Dan wordt er vanuit gegaan dat je al voldoende basiskennis hebt en al werkt in de sector, dus daardoor sneller door de opleiding heen kan gaan. (die dan overigens nog steeds 3 jaar duurt).

----------


## gaffer

> En AJB vergeet het IAB. Die toch al weer mooi met een tweede jaar Dagopleiding Theatertechniek gestart zijn. Waar je wel leert luisteren. Laat dat maar aan Erik en Frans over. Na een half jaartje mixen die jongens al lekker 32 spoortjes weg, en moeten over separatie, positie en klankkleur praten. 
> Wie een paar centjes over heeft, en in één jaar alleen maar de harde kern van het vak wil leren, is naar mijn smaak daar het beste op z'n plek. Licht, geluid en toneeltechniek. Meer niet. Hands on, en met superfacilitieten. Wat zeg ik nou weer? O o o. Freud again.
> 
> 
> (Ik word gek van die wenteltrap naar de artiestenfoyer)



Hier ben ik het helemaal mee eens!!

Ik raad iedere leerling aan om na het afronden van het MBO nog een jaartje IAB erachteraan te doen als dit binnen je mogelijkheden ligt.
Hier leer je namelijk pas echt hoe het vak in elkaar zit,de MBO opleiding is een mooie basis voor het IAB.
En daarna lekker gaan werken en daar je draai vinden en specialiseren.

----------


## AJB

Ik raad mensen helemaal niet aan om na een 4 jaar MBO nog eens IAB te gaan doen. Mijn ervaring is vooral dat mensen hier veel geld betalen voor relatief verouderde materie. Op geluidsgebied kan ik dat niet meer met zekerheid zeggen: op lichtgebied is dit een actueel probleem.

Mijns inziens is een opleidinginstituut maar een klein onderdeel van elke carriere. Cruciaal zijn docent en cursist. Aan diverse opleidingen gaan ze nogal nat met het verhaal docenten. Daarnaast is de doorsnee cursist vooral mengtafel geobsedeerd en zal nooit ergens terecht komen. Kortom: zonder talent komt men nergens, maar mocht men doorstromen: is ultieme begeleiding noodzakelijk. Of het IAB die begeleiding op topniveau biedt, durf ik op lichtgebied sterk in twijfel te trekken. Dat mensen daar 32 sporen kunnen mixen prachtig: dit zegt helemaal NIETS maar dan ook NIETS over iemands kwaliteiten en inzichten.

----------

